# HELP PLEASE STRAY CHICKEN



## Jerry Rego (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a stray chicken that has invaded my yard. I called animal control and they seem hesitant to come out and chase a chicken. 

Since it is easier to work with animals than chase them.. 

Using homemade stuff around the house.. What do I need to do to get the chicken to settle down and roost 

I have a cardboard box.. I don't have straw.. I have packing paper (unbleached brown) 

Do chickens like to be low or high.. 

How do I make it look like chicken home? 

If animal control welshes out.. 

What does this hen need??? 

Thank you all so much 

Jerry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. My chicken life started with a stray too.
First I would try some food whether it's scratch or layer feed or left overs or bread and get her used to being fed. If she eats, she will probably find a place nearby to roost. To keep her you should buy one of those coop kits. 
We can all help you thru your initiation to chickenhood.


----------



## Nancy Mcpherson (Feb 8, 2018)

We’re u at I could come over later help. after 300 o’clock I can bring food and hay


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's very nice of you!


----------

